# coconut oil for dog



## Nemski (Jan 8, 2021)

Is it safe if I use Palmers coconut oil body lotion on my dog? Or should I look for a dog only brand







I


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Nemski said:


> Is it safe if I use Palmers coconut oil body lotion on my dog? Or should I look for a dog only brand
> View attachment 569802
> I
> View attachment 569803


I don’t know about the safety of that if your dog licks it. But real coconut oil, in the food aisle is most likely a safer alternative. Occasionally put a half teaspoon in Kimbers food which helps with skin and coat. Putting it directly on their skin will make coat oily but maybe you can put a smaller amount?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

No.It's toxic.


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Nemski said:


> Is it safe if I use Palmers coconut oil body lotion on my dog? Or should I look for a dog only brand
> View attachment 569802
> I
> View attachment 569803


If your dog has skin issues your vet needs to see what is causing it first.


----------



## Nemski (Jan 8, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> No.It's toxic.


Thanks I’ll get a dog brand one tomorrow


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> No.It's toxic.


The pure food grade too?


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

I give my boy organic, unrefined coconut oil -- just a small amount each day. The unrefined is, I believe, the best option and is the most flavorful to dogs and people (actually tastes of coconut). He loves it but I try to not give too much since I don't want to overdo fats. I've rubbed a tiny amount into his nose a couple of times when it looked dry, but I haven't rubbed any into his coat or skin since I don't want him to transfer the greasiness onto our furniture.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I fed Bud coconut oil, I also rubbed it on his old dog elbow calluses and on his belly when he got urine burns. It works well on all sorts of things. 
Do not put random body lotion on your dog. Go see a vet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nemski said:


> Is it safe if I use Palmers coconut oil body lotion on my dog? Or should I look for a dog only brand
> View attachment 569802
> I
> View attachment 569803


Why do you think he needs something like this?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Coconut "body lotion" is not the same as coconut oil. I echo wolfy, why do you think the dog needs it?


----------

